# WW2 Rationing Food Experiment (British)



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

An interesting info I stumbled on google. How much food was rationed by the government per family in 1940. 
The blogger had used wartime rationing as a diet to lose weight.
Some recipes are included.



> *THE 1940's EXPERIMENT
> RATIONING IN BRITAIN*
> 
> When rationing was introduced in England on January 8, 1940 (incidentally that is my birthday&#8230;the January 8 bit NOT the 1940!!) it was to ensure that food was distributed fairly and that the dwindling food supplies lasted. However, rationing did vary slightly month to month depending on the availability of foods increasing when it was plentiful and decreasing when it was in short supply.


https://the1940sexperiment.com/rationing-diet-sheets/

Today, what kind of supplies do relief-givers give disaster areas in places like USA and Canada? Is it conducted in an orderly way and distributed fairly, or is it like what we see in the movies with relief givers throwing food items, and people scrambling to get them?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

> In many ways, rationing came to be seen as one of Britain's wartime triumphs.
> 
> Nobody starved - in fact, since everyone was forced to eat a low-fat diet and plenty of vegetables, the nation actually became healthier than before. But coping with such a restricted diet added an extra level of grimness to the war years.
> 
> ...


Read more: We'll eat again! How the housewives on the Kitchen Front kept a hungry nation fed on nothing but rations | Daily Mail Online


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

War time scones recipes.



> Talk about celebrity chefs - Marguerite Patten was a celebrity chef as early as World War II. During the war, Marguerite worked for the British Ministry of Food, where her job was to teach housewives how to making good meals despite rationing. In 1944, she began working on a radio program for the BBC called Kitchen Front. To date, Marguerite has written over 170 cookbooks, has been honored by the Queen and, at 95 years of age, she is still (relatively) going strong.


https://thechildrenswar.blogspot.ca/2011/03/well-eat-again-collection-of-recipes.html


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Food was a weapon in World War 1. The USA didn't use rationing but citizens were encouraged to forego certain ingredients to save them for European allies and American soldiers.



> Herbert Hoover's new Food Administration, meanwhile, issued guidelines and announced themed days of the week: Mondays were meatless, Wednesdays wheatless&#8230; Certain foods, like sugar, wheat, meats, and fats, were urgently needed for the front and for Allied civilian populations. "It became evident that food was going to be a weapon in the war," says Helen Veit, an interviewee in The Great War and a leading food historian. "Hebert Hoover immediately worked to get Americans to think that saving food and conserving food was the most important thing that they could do as individuals."


Victory Recipes of the Great War | American Experience | Official Site | PBS


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

> *ECONOMY LOAF,* from the Modern Hostess Cookbook:
> 
> 6 tablespoons vitaminized margarine
> 
> ...


World War II Recipes: Victory Cake and Economy Loaf | Time.com


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

rationing in England didn't stop at the war's end - food rationing on certain items ran all the way into the 1950s ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

charito said:


> Food was a weapon in World War 1. The USA didn't use rationing but citizens were encouraged to forego certain ingredients to save them for European allies and American soldiers.
> 
> Victory Recipes of the Great War | American Experience | Official Site | PBS


Herbert Hoover was selected to run Red Cross food to the starving Belgians. The food by arrangement went to feed the Germany Army. A Red Cross nurse was executed for squealing on this by the Germans(espionage). The banking intresests were making money on both sides. Paul Warburg ran and was a key founder of the federal reserve bank. A born German, his brother held the same capacity with the Kaiser. As his reward for a job well done for keeping Germany in the war an extra two years, banking instrests ensured Hoover's election as President of the United States. Of course the banks that owned the Federal Reserve could do what they wanted and we got the Great Depression.


----------

